# JOBO news



## compur (Jan 2, 2020)

On another forum a German photographer and writer reports good news about JOBO, manufacturer of high quality film developing equipment:

_"JOBO is not only alive and well: They even stopped offering almost all of their digital products and are focussing again on film photography. Their future is serving the film photography market. They are very strong believers in the long term and sustainable film revival. Therefore they have introduced new products like the CPP-3, CPP classic and CPE-3 processor. And they are currently evaluating introducing further new products. Their sales are increasing."_

link:
DOES JOBO STILL MAKE STUFF?


----------



## OldManJim (Jan 4, 2020)

Good to hear. I used the CPP2 for years and years and finally sold it for what I paid for it when I stopped shooting so much film.  Good company with good products, glad to hear the are prospering.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 4, 2020)

Had a ATL 1000 for 10 years. Nice machine. Got tired of only being able to do 5 rolls of 35mm at a time so now I do it by hand with stainless reels and tanks. Have one tank that can hold 14 rolls of 35mm at once. Needed since I develop over 100 rolls a month for the camera store I work at.


----------



## beddingfield (Jan 11, 2020)

DO they have plans on making the classic 2400 tank system again?


----------

